
Hybrid Warfare and Big Data's Role: China and India: A Case Study - mycernerapi
https://www.news18.com/news/tech/hybrid-warfare-and-big-datas-role-understanding-how-and-why-china-tracked-over-10000-indians-2875181.html
======
satswa
Things just got interesting. Will be interesting to see India's response,
considering India's position as a leading software giant.

------
mycernerapi
Hybrid Warfare and Big Data's Role: Understanding How and Why China Tracked
Over 10,000 Indians

